

The myth of the super programmer - fachoper
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2012/08/12/the-myth-of-the-super-programmer

======
kstenerud
It is my belief that there are three components which form the trinity of the
super programmer:

* Tenacity

* Working memory size

* Creativity

You need tenacity because seemingly intractable problems come up all the time
when programming. There are those who simply throw up their hands and give up,
and then there are those who just won't let it go. They'll keep it in the back
of their mind, mulling it over, poking at it, discussing with others, until
they finally have an epiphany in the shower or on the bus or in a dream. They
do great things because they go where others fear to tread. Without tenacity,
there's little hope of becoming a great programmer.

If tenacity is the base signal, working memory is the amplifier. The greater
your working memory, the more concepts you can hold at once, which means you
can break down problems much faster. Your potential is increased
significantly.

All of this is capped off by creativity. Tenacity and working memory will
allow you to push through a problem, but if you're not stepping back and
looking for patterns and meta patterns to exploit, you'll miss any chance of
finding novel solutions that save time, space, and aggravation compared to
existing practices.

------
MojoJolo
Good points! There might be no super programmers, but I think there is still
difference to those programmers that have a strong background with Computer
Science / Mathematics concepts compared to those who don't. Those have a
strong background can understand some concepts like automata, AI, compiler
theory, neural networks, etc.

Those people that learn to code just to code an application might not know
those concepts.

